# I need a few pictures to compare,



## Frankie (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a yearling pony that I believe to be going through the yearling ugly/gangly stage. But just in case, to compare, could I see a few pictures of your yearling pony?

She could use some weight, especially on her back, but with beet pulp and alfalfa cubes, soaked, that has gotten better. This girl works off all she eats!

If she were a mini I'd say she is in good weight right now,,,but my first pony and wanting to be sure she is where she should be.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, they definitely go through yearling uglies! Here is my colt (shown Modern Pleasure) as a yearling in 2008, pretty much exactly at one year of age.

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Apr 9, 2010)

Kitty - Weanling...






Kitty - Yearling ...











Kitty - 2yr old....
















....and looking 10x better this year as a SENIOR (



)!!!!!!!!


----------



## crponies (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know, I'm having a hard time with either of those two examples being called ugly!


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's another picture of a colt I had as a yearling...






Only non-furry one I seem to have...

Andrea


----------

